# Need a Sale Price on Two



## David E (Sep 4, 2007)

#1) Clear, pint size Bosco double Seal. With wire bale.

 #2) Aqua Quart Root (In script) Mason.

 Thanks   
 Dave


----------



## woody (Sep 4, 2007)

The quart aqua Root mason is listed in the Red Book of Fruit jars #9 for $6-8.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 5, 2007)

The Bosco Double Seal is listed in Redbook as well, at $25 - $30. -Tammy


----------



## David E (Sep 9, 2007)

Woody and Tammy
 Thank you
 Dave E


----------

